
Twitter Shadowbans Briefing and FAQ - im_dario
http://www.scifiwright.com/2016/02/twitter-meets-orwell-an-faq-by-daddy-warpig/
======
perlgeek
I'd like to know if anybody has considered the possiblity of a technical
error, and submitted a bug (does twitter have a public bug tracker or a
contact for bugs?).

I agree from the description that it reads quiet scary, but such things could
be caused by bugs. Twitter has a distributed system behind it that's much more
complex than the simple user interface suggests, and weird things happen in
big, distributed systems.

------
mintplant
Is there a reliable source or evidence backing this up? Google searches bring
up a Breitbart article, a few conservative/fringe blogs linking back to it,
and a post on Reddit's GamerGate subforum.

~~~
makomk
That's probably all you're going to get for now, or possibly ever. Twitter's
last major change to their moderation and banning policy (forcing people to
delete tweets in order to reactivate their account) wasn't announced until
several weeks after GamerGate encountered it, and that was a lot harder to
conceal than shadowbanning.

